

David Miranda granted injunction against UK Government by UK court - RobAley
http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-23790578

======
revelation
You would think judges are sick of the national security nonsense by now. How
can they let themselves be played like that? Happy to give away all power at a
moments notice?

